# the 10 most dangerous toys of all time.



## syscom3 (Dec 16, 2006)

This is great!

I remember some of those toys. Amazing my friends or myself never got hurt.

Features : Radar Online


----------



## evangilder (Dec 16, 2006)

The lawn darts quote was about right:


> The best part about Jarts was that they eliminated all speculation from true outdoor fun. (Is this dangerous? Hell yes, now chuck it!)


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2006)

Some of those though are so much more interesting than nowdays toys though.


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## mkloby (Dec 16, 2006)

nice one!


----------



## kiwimac (Dec 17, 2006)

I should sue for replacement costs of my monitor and keyboard.

Dang, talk about laugh!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 18, 2006)

Im suprised that old wood burning kit wasnt up there, man, i burnt my hand pretty bad one time


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2006)

A wood burning kit. I needed mine just last week and thought about the one I had as a kid.


----------



## Erich (Dec 19, 2006)

lawn darts were cool, how about just plain darts, well there goes my littl bro walking in front of the round dart board, when........... oh no Mikey !  

how about 6 Finger and Johnny OMa the one man army gun ? geez how much stuff I grew up with, enjoyed and then grew out of or just plain destroyed, and now in our age it would be a criminal act to own ......... screw em


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2006)

Or the homemade rubber band guns made with sliced up tire inner-tubes.

Or "wrist rockets" (slingshots) made with surgical tubing and marbles for ammo.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 19, 2006)

Anyone here remember making "Polish Cannons"?


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nope. What were those?


----------



## Erich (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't think I want to know ............... yes I do

we still use wrist rockets for hunting purposes, and not just animals. Different ammo loads not marbles


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2006)

Ball bearings. Smaller. More dense. Mo' deadly.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 19, 2006)

You make a polish cannon like this:

Get three soda cans. Two of them you cut off the tops and bottoms so you have a pair of cylinders. The third one, you poke a small hole on the side, about 1/4" above the bottom of the can.

Get duct tape and connect all three cans together, with the can that has the small hole as being the "bottom".

Get a tennis ball and stuff it down the top. You may need a little oil to lube the insides of the can.

Put a little lighter fluid into the bottom can through the small hole, and shake it up a little.

Aim the cannon assembly like a mortar. High angle, low angle.... don't matter.

Put a match to the hole and watch the tennis ball go shooting out.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2006)




----------

